# belgian post, a classical composer that look like proffesor Tournesol of Tintin?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay here the thing whit tintin has a kid i read em all i had favorite the more interresting story, and i recalled laughting so hard in vol 714 pour sydney when he get all angry and whant to kill his nemesis another asperger kind of scientist, please folks dont panic this ain't an attack on asperger (saying this just in case it's your diognostif) .

I like tournesol he always seem vacant or grumpy en sereous overly, he my favorite personna in Tintin ?
So this question is a fairly funny one hey?

I want to laught please post me a photo of classical music look alike of professor tournesol?
:lol: i want to laught hard, now if you want to kill me ssays something like he look like tournesol and was like tournesol abit confused genieous a bit mad?

:tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 95935


Erik Satie comes close to prof Tournesol (Professor Cuthbert Calculus).


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Scriabin had the right kind of beard and mustache for the role, but way too much hair.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Offenbach


----------

